# Rides near north east Arkansas?



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of any rides comming up that would be less than say a 5 hour drive, we would be looking to stay the night and have a little fun.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

mimb meet &greet at rock bottom memorial day about 4 hrs from jonesboro ar.


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

What sort of terrain? Also does anyone know of any others?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

*rides*



Arki said:


> What sort of terrain? Also does anyone know of any others?


have not rode there myself, but know several that have all seemed to like it,an the members of this forum choose to have the meet and greet there. keep reading post, a lot of good information passes along these lines. the only other big ride i have heard of would be muddy graw down around marshal tx. (read about it on kawie riders forum), hope not to have stepped on any toes, would hate to got modified by moderators like happens on another forum i know, but i belive these guys (mimb) are more open minded an into helping the atv community as a whole, not like the self centered other place. by the way welcome to mimb


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i do believe, if you check kawieriders, there is a ride at a guys place they do every year. i think his name is Slumlord.
usually have a good turnout of folks i think.


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

